# E85/allroad



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

Here in Colorado we have a ton of e85 stations (literally 15 in a 10 mile radius). I have researched what others have done as far as putting together high oct tunes,big injectors, fuel pumps etc. Then there are a hand full of vendors that sell e85 kits. I am not chipped, but plan too in the future and would like to run e85 w/out the headache of purchasing gobs parts to do so. I like the fact that e85 is cheaper, adds little power, & is enviorment friendly. I would like to know if anyone has used an e85 conversion kit on the allroad or have used other forms to acheive green at the pump? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

Bump
I guess not to many allroad owners are doing this.


----------



## Karlos (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*

I don't think I've seen an e85 station yet in Mass. If they are here already, they are not very visible.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

I did more research on a few available conversion kits (Full flex, White lightning, Flex Tek) and they seem legit. Basically plug & play application – that sends a signal to make injectors pulsate a second time after the first fuel spray (mostly leaving injectors open longer) – which makes up the 30% more fuel needed to run e85 effectively. I was able to contact another AR (4.2L) owner who currently runs e85 with the full flex kit. He did mention having to customize the injector connecters to fit properly. Although I did notice the majority of cars/trucks that use the conversion kit are domestic N/A - dont mean nada. My plan for winter is to test a 4 cyl kit on a GTI 1.8t. But before doing so I would like to try a blend of ethanol/gas (I'm sure there are peeps who have tried this) 20/80 & 30/70 mix. Since the majority of pumps are e10. Anyway, I will also be logging a few blocks with VAG to make sure A/F, timing, etc is all good -dont want to run lean.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*

i was able to get a two position chip flashed for 20% more fuel on my e250 van for $1
dunno what it would take for allroad ?
then i modified the maf to do it free of course
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4312368


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*So far*

Thanks El drifto for a great write-up!
I have tried a 25% blend of ethanol. I'm bad with math i.e. formulas etc..so I used this website; http://www.intercepteft.com to help calculate percentages. Anyway with "no conversion kit" driveability has been great. Although I have notice (butt dyno) less torque between 1500-2800rpm. Not sure if it's accurate. I have not been able to log any data on vagcom since my car inverter has blown a fuse. I will log this weekend & post any major concerns. Next is to try 30% blend & gas vs. E85 fuel consumption. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DGOMDK at 9:53 AM 11-27-2009_


----------

